
Show HN: Remote Contract Only Job Board - trowa159
https://remotecontractonly.com/
======
ldenoue
It’s a good concept but limited posts for now. I wonder why we don’t write a
twitter search engine that automatically finds these kinds of job postings and
aggregates them by location and company.

~~~
Gravyness
Why stop at twitter? Lets just scan most websites for phrases that gives an
indication that it is remote/contract work and just create an index on
something like a github repository. Seems like it would be (almost) cheap to
maintain.

~~~
trowa159
interesting. like a Github job board

